# Letting my budgie out



## Suchojik (Sep 15, 2021)

TBH I haven´t let my budgie out since we had him for about 5 months. I am bit worried about him because of that, so I want to let him out for a while, BUT he isn´t tamed and doesn´t trus me that much. If I put my finger in front of him he hops on and I can can carry him like 5-8 cm before he hops off my finger. That is probably all on how much he is comfortable around me. He desn´t seem stressed nor does he pluck his feathers. So should I let him out and if yes, how can I get him back in cage? Ty for help


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your bird has to be let out in a bird safe room/area, windows and mirrors should be covered because the bird may fly right into them and injure itself, all doors closed, no ceiling fans going, toilets closed, no other animals in the area, no cooking going on if he is near the kitchen. I am assuming that the bird wings are not clipped, will your bird step up onto a wood or rope perch? It is best to just open the cage and let him venture out on his own, if he chooses, don't force it, but you need to be in the room at all times. When a bird first comes out it is not unusual for them to fly erratically around bumping into things and possibly falling, don't panic, let the bird settle where it chooses as long as it is safe, they will frequently aim for the highest point in the room. Be prepared to spend several hours watching the bird, sometimes they will go back to their cage on their own an sometimes not. If he will step up onto a perch you can use that to slowly move him back to the cage, sometimes you end up having to dim the lights a bit. All birds should get the chance to come out of the cage and fly, otherwise it is like being in a jail for life.


----------



## Suchojik (Sep 15, 2021)

How can I get him back in cage if he does not want to?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Suchojik said:


> How can I get him back in cage if he does not want to?


You wait. 
you leave the cage door open and let him figure it out. That’s where the food and safety is, so he’ll figure it out


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have to wait until the budgie wants to go back into the cage which is why it must be done in a Bird Safe room and you must have the time necessary to supervise the bird while it is out of the cage. 

Generally, when the budgie gets hungry or thirsty and it starts getting dark it will go back in on its own.

Do NOT chase the bird around the room trying to catch it.

At worst, you wait until it is dark and then very carefully and gently pick the bird up using a soft cloth and put it back into its cage.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.
Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"
Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet. 
This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on. 
Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*


----------



## Suchojik (Sep 15, 2021)

thank you for tips


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know in this thread how things progress with allowing him out of the cage.
Good luck!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great advice above. Let us know how it goes! 

Additionally, if the first few attempts take a long time for him to get back in his cage make sure you plan out a time to try when you don't have any other plans in case it takes longer than expected


----------

